# What is the result of breeding CRS with Tangerine Tigers



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I know that they are both caridina species and will therefor interbreed, but what will the resultant shrimp look like? Will these just revert to wild type coloration?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

tibee. if you are lucky and do some serious culling over a few generations you may get something like. 










or


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

The one on the bottom is beautiful!


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow. Those are awesome. Thanks for the info


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I have a tangerine tibee (psuedo tibee) that just dumped babies and she was bred with a CRS as I watched her being bred. THe babies are mostly CRS in coloration right now but I have a couple that are clearish orange I'm anxious to see mature. The end result will always be tibee, the look can vary if its a female TT bred with a male CRS or a male TT bred with a female CRS. Then lots of culling down the road (think multiple tanks and years) you can get what you see in the photos above. There's no real set rules or colors or patterns with tibees.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Would you say the colors you receive when breeding these two are worth it or would I be better off keeping them separate. Right now I have two tanks setup. One has red rili and the tangerine tigers and the other has my CRS with yellow neos. Do you think it would be better to mix some of the tigers with the CRS and neos or just keep them separate? (I dont want to mix the neos since they revert to wild type if my memory serves me right)


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Depends on what you want to do. If you want to try at tibees and have multiple tanks and be willing to invest years in culling, throw them together. If you don't care either way, throw them together. If you want just TT and just CRS keep them separate. IT's up to you ultimately


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

This was the exact answer I was expecting haha. I think I'll keep them separate and try to grow my stock for now as I only have ten tigers and fifteen crs. Thanks for the input


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> I have a tangerine tibee (psuedo tibee) that just dumped babies and she was bred with a CRS as I watched her being bred. THe babies are mostly CRS in coloration right now but I have a couple that are clearish orange I'm anxious to see mature. The end result will always be tibee, the look can vary if its a female TT bred with a male CRS or a male TT bred with a female CRS. Then lots of culling down the road (think multiple tanks and years) you can get what you see in the photos above. There's no real set rules or colors or patterns with tibees.


I hear it's F2-F3 if you start out with a quality CRS + TT and you can probably get what Speedie got


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

Gorgeous Tibees!! Really like the bottom picture.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

It would probably look like this one:


----------

